# DARIA - Yacht owned by Al-Ghanim of Kuwait



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi All ....

I am seeking pics of the yacht *DARIA*, built for Al-Ghanim of Kuwait in the late 1970's - early 1980's.

My interest is that I was part of the small group in IMRC who designed and fitted her out with her radio and other comms gear.

I'd also be interested in what happened to her, is she still afloat, if so where and under what flag/name etc etc 

Many thanks on advance ....

Cheers

Andy


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Andy
Do a google search with Yacht DARIA and there are several web pages on her including photos


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks Gdynia, this I have done in the past and found only one pic, but there does seem to be a bit more about now. just how much is relevant I will have to see.

Cheers

Andy


----------

